# Problem mit Imageloop



## prohead (21. Juni 2007)

Hi

Wenn ich den Link den ich nach dem Erstellen einer ImageLoop-Slideshow bekomme in meinen mybuffed-blog einfüge, wird nach dem publizieren nichts angezeigt.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den Link kann ich nicht posten, da der hier in dem Forum auch nicht angezeigt werden kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kennt wer das Problem?


----------



## danclaude (2. Juli 2007)

Jo, das nix angezeigt wird wundert mich nischt. Sieht aus als hätte sich in das <embed>-tag jede Menge HTML verirrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ein <br /> hat doch da drin eigentlich nix verloren, oder ?_?


----------



## Isegrim (2. Juli 2007)

Richtig, für das Einbinden in ein mybuffed-Blog ist da einiges an html, was entfernt werden muß. Die Beschreibung dazu bei mybuffed ist aber eigentlich schon ziemlich gut. Oder doch zu kompliziert für die technisch weniger bedarften Nutzer? Dann laßt das die mybuffed-Coder wissen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es muß also aus der langen Zeile, die man bei imageloop.com kopiert hat, alles rot Markierte entfernt werden.

<embed src="http://www.imageloop.com/looopSlider.swf?id=50b7724b-8eae-10a1-8de7-0015c5fd2ed5&c=01,01,02,01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" quality="high" scale="noscale" salign="l" wmode="transparent" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="325" name="looopSlider" align="middle"></embed><div style="width:450px; margin:7px 0px 7px 0px;white-space:nowrap;"><a href="http://www.imageloop.com/setuplooop.htm" style="font-size:13px;font-weight:bold;" target="_blank">Eigene Slideshow erstellen</a>   <a href="http://www.imageloop.com/slideshow/50b7724b-8eae-10a1-8de7-0015c5fd2ed5" style="font-size:13px;font-weight:bold;" target="_blank">Alle Fotos ansehen</a></div>

Die Zahlen- und Buchstabenkombination, die bei eurer Slideshow steht, ist natürlich eine andere als in meinem Beispiel. Ich denke aber, daß man ganz gut erkennt, was man entfernen muß und was nicht.
Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Pullox-Lothar (8. Juli 2007)

prohead schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wenn ich den Link den ich nach dem Erstellen einer ImageLoop-Slideshow bekomme in meinen mybuffed-blog einfüge, wird nach dem publizieren nichts angezeigt.
> 
> ...


Hab das gleich Problem, egal wie ich den Link poste:


```
http://pullox-holy-paladin.pullox-lothar.imageloop.com/743ce7d7-1aa5-1c59-9113-0015c5fcf7da
```

oder so


```
[URL=http://pullox-holy-paladin.pullox-lothar.imageloop.com/743ce7d7-1aa5-1c59-9113-0015c5fcf7da/index.htm]
[IMG]http://www.imageloop.com/slideshow/f6be2167-2c49-1a22-be69-0015c5fd2ed5/content/743ce7d7-1aa5-1c59-9113-0015c5fcf7da_1182194367112,rw400/image.jpg[/IMG]
[/URL]
```

es wird nicht abgespielt !

LÖSUNG !

So muss der Link aussehen:

```
http://www.imageloop.com/slideshow/f6be2167-2c49-1a22-be69-0015c5fd2ed5
```

hehe doch hinbekommen !!!


----------



## Isegrim (8. Juli 2007)

Nur


```
http://www.imageloop.com/de/slideshow/f6be2167-2c49-1a22-be69-0015c5fd2ed5
```

in dieses Feld




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfügen.

*&#8364;dit:* Gnargh, zu langsam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stealthbreaker (19. Juli 2007)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind Fotos und keine Slideshow. Die Slideshow-URL steht auf der Slideshow Seite rechts bei imageloop unterhalb des Embed-Codes. Diese musst du kopieren und hier einfügen!

*Schönen Gruß* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (19. Juli 2007)

Öh ... nett gemeint, aber Pullox-Lothar hat es doch schon vor 11 Tagen hinbekommen?



> hehe doch hinbekommen !!!


----------



## Azin (13. Oktober 2007)

@isegrim

vielen dank für den tipp, hat gut geklappt

LG Azin


----------



## Templer2k (6. Januar 2008)

habe auch das proplemm habe diesen code 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 <div><embed src="http://www.imageloop.com/looopSlider.swf?id=9f07b97c-3a3a-1191-a834-0015c5fcf618&c=01,01,02,01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" quality="high" scale="noscale" salign="l" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="325" style="width:425px;height:325px;" align="middle"></embed><div style="width:425px;text-align:left;padding-top:3px;"> <a href="http://www.imageloop.com/setuplooop.htm" target="_blank" title="Eigene Slideshow erstellen"><img src="http://www.imageloop.com/_img/bt_myo_mk.gif" border="0"></a> <a href="http://www.imageloop.com/slideshow/9f07b97c-3a3a-1191-a834-0015c5fcf618" target="_blank" title="Alle Fotos ansehen"><img src="http://www.imageloop.com/_img/bt_de_vap.gif" border="0"></a></div></div> 

kenne mich leider ned mit html aus, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Isegrim (6. Januar 2008)

Ich dachte eigentlich, daß man durch meinen Beitrag nachvollziehen kann, was entfernt werden muß, aber sei&#8217;s drum.

Bei dir muß es so aussehen, Templer2k:


```
http://www.imageloop.com/slideshow/9f07b97c-3a3a-1191-a834-0015c5fcf618
```


----------



## Templer2k (6. Januar 2008)

habs gemacht da komtm aber nur der link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Januar 2008)

Templer2k schrieb:


> habs gemacht da komtm aber nur der link
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich - ihr müsst den Link ja auch in den BBCODE-Imageloop-Tag einbinden, also:


```
[imageloop]link[/imageloop]
```
.

HTML-Einbindungen, besonders von embed-Tags wird aus sicherheitsgründen nirgendwo auf der Seite in formularen unterstützt.


----------



## Templer2k (7. Januar 2008)

vielen dank Zam und Isegrim nun hats funktioniert vielen vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

